# Another New Copperhead



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

For photos see the Copperhead review - photos 9 to 15 are my skiff.  I picked up my boat about a week ago and am still working on breaking in the motor.  To say that my wife and I are happy with the boat would be an understatement.  The ride, stability and look of the boat sold us immediately.  We are in our later 50s and these were some of the qualities we were looking for in a microskiff.  I have owned alot of boats over the years - mostly Boston Whalers and SeaCrafts.  I knew what I wanted in a small boat and after talking to Mel and Rory at Ankona I knew they could deliver the boat I was looking for.  Some info on my Copperhead.  30 hp tohatsu four stroke with tilt and trim and electric start.  Bobs mini jackplate and Minn Kota trim tabs.  Custom console with grab rail and live well (which also serves as a seat for my wife)  Tach and water pressure gauge mounted on the top of the console and controls and switch panel mounted above the door (which Mel ordered custom for us)  We opted also for the extended rear deck with a box under it for storage.  Birdsall mount in the front will hold a 55lb Minn Kota trolling motor - deck plug, breaker and Odessy battery located in the front hatch.  Small Odessy battery for starting, livewell and electronics (A Garmin 540S will soon be mounted on the custom grab rail) is mounted inside the console housed in a custom tray Rory built.  Mel, his welder and I met to design the poling platfom and grab rail system - the poling platform was a challenge due to the set back of the jack plate and the need tio get full swing with the tiller.  I will be adding a sissy bar for the platform soon.  My wife chose the color - a pale fighting lady yellow with a cream interior - the deck is white with a little cream added to soften it up a bit.  Alot of thought and planning went into this skiff.  I feel that we have a boat that will serve us well and do the things we want it to do.  We also went with the alum trailer with torsion axles - it tows like a dream behind my Honda Element.  We will be fishing the Keys, around my home in southwest Florida and up in the Panhandle.  In the few trips we have made at the local ramp the little skiff has been the center of attention.  We have had to answer the question - Whats a Copperhead? many times.  I could go on but will stop here before boring everyone.  George


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

You have a microskiff.com sticker on it right? ;D

I saw you boat in the final stages of being rigged. Many here are very interested in the performance of the 30HP including me. Once she's properly broken in please post some numbers!

Cheers
Capt. Jan

shameless shill link to review here...


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

I should have the motor broken in soon. Mel is getting me a Power Tech prop for the boat. I will post some info when I get the right prop installed. George


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm interested in seeing some numbers also. thinking about a tohatsu 40 for my mud minnow. what size shaft do you have for the copperhead? congrats on your new machine


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

20 inch shaft on the motor


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I think this boat with that Tohatsu 30 are the perfect combination. Please let us have some speed numbers when you can.


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

Rom from the Skiffshop came down to my place today to help prop my boat. He installed a 4 blade power tech prop (after some grinding on the zinc) He chose the right prop on the first try. Great hole shot, up on plane with little bow rise and a top speed of around 26mph with 2 on board - prob combined weight of 440lbs. (most of that weight being me) Very happy with the performance of both the boat and the 30 Tohatsu. Ron did a great job on choosing the right prop. Any technical questions call him at the Skiffshop. Good guy to work with! George


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

congrat's on your new rig, sounds like its tweaked out nicely. But I'm not so sure about that "ron" character...


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

In response to "not sure about that Ron character" I would hope that this is a joke from someone who knows him. He could not have been more professional, helpful or prompt. He drove over 2.5 hours each way to help me out. I would highly reccomment him. George


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I would hope that this is a joke from someone who knows him.


it was, he does


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

what RPM's are you turning at WOT ?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Prop and performance info here.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1238166736


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

Turning a little under 6000 WOT Could prob twik a little more out of it messing with jackplate and T/T


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Very, Very nice rig!!! I'm really liking the Copperhead!
Congrats and good luck with her... Dave


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

We keep growing in numbers.


----------

